# Warwoman and turkeys



## Whit90 (Jan 6, 2013)

warwoman??
hows the turkey hunting? last season i hunted wildcat creek over by burton and had a lot of fun, saw alot of birds and enjoyed being in the mnts. buttttt i was just thinking hmmmm warwoman is actually managed... does that mean they keep the fields cut?? 

whats everyone think about turkey hunting up there in the mnt.s?


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Jan 8, 2013)

There are definitely turkey on Warwoman, but I'm not sure it is better than Burton to be honest.  Even though Burton is not a WMA it does still have good habitat, and the Forest Service has done more burning/tree cutting in that neck of the woods.  Also, Burton had a tornado nearby that will produce several years of good nesting cover.  I say hunt both of them!  Should be a good turkey season in Rabun county, we have had several years of good hatches.


----------



## Whit90 (Jan 13, 2013)

Chattooga River Hunter said:


> There are definitely turkey on Warwoman, but I'm not sure it is better than Burton to be honest.  Even though Burton is not a WMA it does still have good habitat, and the Forest Service has done more burning/tree cutting in that neck of the woods.  Also, Burton had a tornado nearby that will produce several years of good nesting cover.  I say hunt both of them!  Should be a good turkey season in Rabun county, we have had several years of good hatches.




yea ur right about the tornado, i didnt think of that! but thanks for the tip man! u hunt up there a good bit?


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes, I live in Rabun and only hunt the national forest land, plenty of turkeys to share! Good luck


----------



## Whit90 (Jan 17, 2013)

cool man, im lucky that my parents have a cabin NEAR lake burton so im real close to wildcat.


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Jan 20, 2013)

If you live over that way, I would focus on that end of the county.  Get up one of those high ridges in Wildcat country and you should have no problem hearing some birds gobbling from the roost.


----------



## Blackberryhill (Mar 19, 2013)

I hunted Warwoman last turkey season and took a very nice gobbler. That was my first turkey hunt in the mountains and I loved every minute of it. Hope I get to go back up there again this year, but that is pending vacation approval. Stay away from the lower elevations and camping areas, be prepared to do some hiking.


----------

